# Where's The T.U.G. Dikhololo "Tiger Trader" Story From Way Back ?



## AwayWeGo (Jun 14, 2007)

Sure it's way outdated, but it still has interest.  As of just now when I checked, it was _gone_ _!_ 

( Either that, or I was looking for it in the totally wrong place. ) 

If the TUG _Grand Pro_ feels the site is better off without that old tidbit, then removing it completely is better than showing a link that generates a _404 Not Found_ error message.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 14, 2007)

I will look into it...was not aware it was missing

Would you care to enlighten me on the "grand pro" comment?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 14, 2007)

*Grand Pro.*




TUG Improvements! said:


> Would you care to enlighten me on the "grand pro" comment?


With respect...

Chief Executive. 

Top Dog. 

Dictator. 

Main Man. 

Troop Leader. 

King. 

Archbishop. 

Team Captain. 

HOA-BOD President. 

Rush Chairman. 

Manager. 

Chief. 

Secretary-General. 

Leader Of The Pack. 

Editor-In-Chief. 

Head Guy. 

Exalted Master. 

Ultimate Authority. 

Department Head. 

Command Sergeant-Major. 

Head Teller. 

Presiding Officer. 

Coordinator. 

Top Banana. 

Crown Prince. 

Warden. 

Head Honcho. 

Mother Superior. 

Scoutmaster. 

Chief Justice. 

Skipper. 

Ringmaster. 

Pharoah. 

Executive Producer. 

Kingfish. 

Chairperson. 

Facilitator. 

Czar. 

Drum Major. 

Cabinet Secretary. 

Pledge Master. 

Head Coach. 

Speaker Of The House. 

Lord High Executioner. 

Topkick. 

Commissioner. 

Pasha. 

Commanding Officer. 

Bandmaster. 

C.E.O. 

Grand Prytanis. 

Prime Minister. 

Officer In Charge. 

Governor. 

Sultan. 

Central Committee Chair. 

Emperor. 

Chairman Of The Board. 

Parade Grand Marshall. 

Director. 

Commander-In-Chief. 

Etc.​...not that there's anything wrong with any of those. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 14, 2007)

I gotcha =)

Ill look into the missing page...I am sure its around somewhere.


----------



## susieq (Jun 14, 2007)

Alan,

 :rofl: You do have a way with words!!! :rofl: 
:hysterical:​Sue


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 14, 2007)

Alan - do we have an old outdated link to this somewhere?

[Edited to add..]

Nem'mine.   Found the link in the Advice Section.

I note that the timeshare-users-group.com server no longer has a /tugdb/tradepwr subdirectory.  I suspect it was inadvertently dropped when timeshare-users-group.com was moved to our dedicated server.   Brian may still have the backup of the old server and be able to restore this.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 14, 2007)

Other links from that Advice page, missing from timeshare-users-group.com/tugdb:

../fl/ray/NEWRIDING.html
../triwest.htm


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 30, 2008)

*Whoa -- It Came Back Just As Myteriously As When It Disappeared.*

No longer missing is that piece of way-back information about Dikhololo as the original Tiger Trader timeshare in South Africa. 

For a while there it must have been floating adrift in cyberspace somewhere.  Now it's back in the _TUG Advice_ archives where it belongs. 

However that may, it was out of sight so long that the timeshare world -- shux, the timeshare _universe_ -- has evolved substantially while it was away, & the _Tiger Trader_ phenomenon from 1998 may now be only a memory. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## turtleclan (Feb 12, 2008)

*my $.02 on Dik*

I have both this So. Afr timeshare and one at Mt. Amanzi.  I had a great run with them vis-a-vis, two concurrent weeks at KaEoKai in Kuaui, HI, also the Italian Alps, Wisconsin Dells over July 4th, etc.  But now...Humm...now it seems to be much less tradeable.    Of course I am a last minute, pick up and go anytime, traveler, so I don't plan very far in advance.  Perhaps if I planned futher out, my SA weeks would pull better trades.  It has been my experience lately talking with RCI that they are rather low on the totem pole.


----------

